# Drop dead gorgeous!!



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

She is a beauty. And, from the photos is happy to be here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a link to more photos that this forum will just let me upload.

Journey seven months old - a set on Flickr

I will post links to some videos of her moving in a moment.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Journey turned out to be one beauty! She reminds me of Lucille Ball, redhead with lots of fire but gorgeous!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey is a spunky little monkey, but knows how to get down to business. i marvel at her beauty, but her personality is to die for. She keeps us laughing non-stop!


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*what a flashy girl!*

She's one stunning red head! She just begs you to watch her every move. Her shade of red is to die for  I love getting to watch her play as well as work, thank you. I can't wait to see her all grown up in a continental.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

very pretty girl


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ambitious groomer said:


> She's one stunning red head! She just begs you to watch her every move. Her shade of red is to die for  I love getting to watch her play as well as work, thank you. I can't wait to see her all grown up in a continental.


Thank you so very much! I am pretty excited about it too. If she has it done in February and it has grown out ok by April, there is a possibility of us taking her to PCC.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marcoislandmom said:


> She is a beauty. And, from the photos is happy to be here.


She is a very happy camper! She and Quincy are so tight. They play constantly and enjoy the energy the other has. And Journey adores Bruce! She is a total Daddy's girl.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She has grown into such a lovely girl. I love her substance, yet lightness on her feet and bouncy poodly nature.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She's magnificent, makes me want a red one.....


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she sure is!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all very much. Journey was bathed last Sunday and I brushed her thoroughly last night and she is stunning all over again. She is a magnificent girly and I thank you all for your kind words about her.


----------



## LucyTheComadrita (Jan 16, 2012)

Journey is ever so playful, I can't help but noticed Holly quietly standing in the back waiting for her turn in the first clip, and totally unfazed by Quincy and Journey playing in the second clip. What a calm lady Holly is!!!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful poodles! Journey is gorgeous but I have a softspot for Quincy'


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl and such a sweet one too. Give her hugs for me


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Journey*

Can you share the breeder ? She reminds me of my girl who is out of Rebelstar Kennels in Alabama.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LucyTheComadrita said:


> Journey is ever so playful, I can't help but noticed Holly quietly standing in the back waiting for her turn in the first clip, and totally unfazed by Quincy and Journey playing in the second clip. What a calm lady Holly is!!!


LOL! Holly is such a good girl and gentle soul. But every in a while the younguns convince her she is nine months old again and when that happens, Journey dives under the patio table looking out like "OMG! We've created a monster!!!"


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She's really a very nice girl, Cherie. Her face is quite pretty and I like her structure. Best of luck with her!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

She looks perfect. What a beauty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BigRedDog said:


> Can you share the breeder ? She reminds me of my girl who is out of Rebelstar Kennels in Alabama.


Journey came to us from Very-Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic. Her breeder's name is Jitka Pizurova and she was an incredible help during the process. I will always be grateful we did this.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Every time I look at Journey I am thankful for the connection that has developed between her breeder and I. We are hoping to import another baby from her in the next year or so. This little girl just blows my mind!


She is indeed gorgeous!!! I think my puppy (Lou) is gorgeous too! I cannot stop taking pictures of her! and showing the pictures to everyone I meet, including strangers in the street HAHAHAHHA! I love to be the photographer and she loves being the model!


----------

